# Daewoo DP-51,9mm!



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

I post on 2-3 gun boards and my question is, am I the only person to own 1???? Great gun tri-action takes some getting use to after shooting 1911's but solid gun and has never failed to go bang with exception of Clinton's 10rd mags,14rders never fail! Talk to me if you have shot or owned one.Randall


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Pics? Not real sure what it is.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

About 1.5 years ago, I saw one for sale in my local shop. That's my only experience w/ one. Prior to that, I never even knew Daewoo made guns


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

They also take Smith & Wesson 59 series magazines. It's the official military sidearm of South Korea. Uses the FN licensed SAS system. That is what the "triple action" is which is a pretty nice feature.

Yeah, I've heard of them though I can't say I've seen many of them. They kinda look like what you'd get if you bred a S&W Auto with a Sig.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Revolver said:


> They kinda look like what you'd get if you bred a S&W Auto with a Sig.


Now there's a mental image. In my tired state, of course, I instantly thought about my S&W (which is a revolver) and my Sig making babies in my sock drawer. Now those would be some ugly babies!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

conjurs up visions like"red headed stepchild" does


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Now there's a mental image. In my tired state, of course, I instantly thought about my S&W (which is a revolver) and my Sig making babies in my sock drawer. Now those would be some ugly babies!


But they sure would shoot well.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Here are 2 pictures of my Daewoo DP-51 9MM

















so what does it look more like to ya'll? Randall


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

S & W with a frame mounted safety.........:smt102


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I never even knew Daewoo made guns


They also make a nice AR type rifle.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

When you said shooting a Daewoo I thought that it sounded like a car. http://www.daewoous.com/ You had me for a second there. I'm not sure I want anything made by a car manufacture. How 'bout shooting a Toyota (out of a gun). Then I could be wrong. Rarely yes, but possible.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> They also make a nice AR type rifle.


Kewl.... Is that yours?

Can U have a folding stock on an AR w/o registering it?


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> When you said shooting a Daewoo I thought that it sounded like a car. http://www.daewoous.com/ You had me for a second there. I'm not sure I want anything made by a car manufacture. How 'bout shooting a Toyota (out of a gun). Then I could be wrong. Rarely yes, but possible.:mrgreen:


TNOISAW,seems like Daewoo makes everything in Korea! My WIFE bought this gun when she managed a video store several years back and was carring large sums of money to bank.It has very easy slide for the ladies to rack back,but she not a shooter(couldn't hit bull in the ass with a bass fiddle!!!!!!!)She hasn't touched it in 6-7 years and she told me to use it for CCW.Nice gun,shoots point of aim but hi-cap mags are $40.00 ea IF you can find them. Kimber inported these guns in the 90's.I couldn't find anything on DAEWOO website either?? Randall


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> When you said shooting a Daewoo I thought that it sounded like a car. http://www.daewoous.com/ You had me for a second there. I'm not sure I want anything made by a car manufacture. How 'bout shooting a Toyota (out of a gun). Then I could be wrong. Rarely yes, but possible.:mrgreen:


Why not? There are carbines that were made by GM. Even M1911A1's made by a sewing machine manufacturer.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Why not? There are carbines that were made by GM. Even M1911A1's made by a sewing machine manufacturer.


Ya and A bowling ball company (AMF) use to make Harley Davidsons. Some things are just not right.:smt011


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

At least Daewoo got this right!


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

It's a good thing this gun doesn't come in longer barrels as it would shrink into nothingness.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Ya and A bowling ball company (AMF) use to make Harley Davidsons. Some things are just not right.:smt011


++1
AMF= another manufacturing F/up


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> ++1
> AMF= another manufacturing F/up


I knew you would like that one.:mrgreen:


----------



## WIREDOG65 (Dec 30, 2012)

Got 1 and love it very well built shoots vert well.


----------



## AirMac1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I actually have owned one for the past 5 yrs. Ive found it to be a very nice shooting and accurate weapon. A bit bulky for conceal so, Im trading mine in. Was offered $350 on trade in....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When they were making cars, they sucked big time. I test drove a used one. What a POS.

Going by that experience, I'd never buy one of their firearms.


----------



## Whiplash (May 24, 2015)

I own one. Purchased new in 1994 at a gun show and still have it. Refuse to part with it. Incredible weapon - dependable, accurate and easy as all get out to aim and hit the target. 

For the unknowing Daewoo makes many things in SK. I also used to own the Daewoo K2, imported by Stoeger at the time, assault rifle that did NOT have the thumbhole stock. Both Daewoo weapons I have owned were incredible shooters. Bought the assault rifle on a lark in 1985 and parted with it in 1991 out of stupidity and need of money to buy some fancy cymbals for my old drumset. I would not hesitate to buy any Daewoo weapon again. They're great has been my 20-30 year experience with them.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Sometime in the past few months I saw these offered online - Korean police turn-ins I think.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Is that the same Korean manufacturer, who makes Lionheart Industries pistols? Looks like a dead-ringer for one of theirs.


----------

